# reroofing camper



## andyj1006 (Mar 11, 2010)

I've got a 94 Fleetwood Prowler that has an OSB roof with rubber covering. Over this rubber covering is black Kool seal, or somthing similar. The front and back are saturated so im going to tear them out and start over. What i'm asking help with is do any of you think I should go back with rubber or is there something else I should use such as liqiud or sealant. Any help would be much appreciated.
thank you,
Andy


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Andy,

I fixed a leak in my old camper using eternabond and rubber roof primer and sealer, but that was a simple leak in the roof, it sounds like you are far further along than my simple roof repair. A pox on TJ from Greenville.


----------



## andyj1006 (Mar 11, 2010)

thx Jon you've already helped more than you know. you also answered a question about weight dis. hicth. so thanks again and maybe when i get this thing fixed we'll see ya out somewhere in campers land. till then thanks and god bless.
Andy


----------



## jeremyjackson (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re:*

Some years back, the RV industry touted a whole new roofing material called EPDM (for ethylene propylene diene monomer (M-class) rubber). Said to last the “life of your RV,” it would be a virtually maintenance free roof that should make RVers dance with joy. For a while, it was like that. But with time, RVers began to notice a few problems. For us old “metal roof” RVers, a switch to EPDM roofs brought on a new wrinkle in our maintenance routine: getting rid of the cursed “black streaks.” Do EPDM rubber roofs cause black streaks? You can argue the point all day, but something about RVs with EPDM roofs seems to attract black streaks.


----------



## Mark William (Jun 17, 2021)

Their are Some Suggestions Which May Help You In Fixing Your Problems Related Leakage In Your Roof :-

*1.* Locate the source of the leak on the roof, then use a knife to slice through the rubber roof around the suspected spot.

*2.* Clearly Remove the old rubber roofing from the cut area.

*3.* Loose The screw and remove the large metal washers holding down the fiberboard substrate.

*4.* Cut away the old substrate from the roof using a utility knife and a square framing.

*5.* Measure and cut a new piece of substrate from A Solid high-density fiberboard.

*6.* Fix the new substrate patch into The Place and secure it with two washers and screws.

*7.* If necessary, build up the height of the new substrate by covering it with strips of rubber roofing.

*8.* Cut a piece of rubber roofing approximately 12 wider and longer than the repair area.

*9.* Lay the rubber patch over the area and trace around it, marking its perimeter onto the roof.

*10.* Lift off the patch and brush membrane cleaner over the outlined repair area on the roof and onto the underside of the rubber patch.

*11.* Use a 3-inch paint roller to apply rubber-to-rubber contact cement to one half of the outlined repair area, and to one half of the underside of the rubber patch. Wait about 10 minutes for the cement to dry.

*12.* Set the rubber patch into place, aligning it with the outline marked earlier onto the roof.

*13.* Lightly press down the rubber patch, Be careful not to stretch the rubber.

*14.* Now fold back the un-glued half of the rubber patch and apply contact cement to the remaining part of the roof and the Patch.

*15.* Wait 10-15 minutes for the cement to dry, then put down the second half of the patch.

*16.* Apply a bead of lap sealant around the perimeter of the rubber patch.


----------



## Jennifer Morgon (Dec 24, 2015)

First of all, figure out the area that causes damage to your roof. Reroof your camper only when the maximum roof is damaged. Otherwise, minor leakages and holes can be filled with good quality rubber roof sealant like Butyl Liquid rubber. You can refill the leakage area or holes easily without the use of primer. Just apply it directly on the damaged area of roof.​


----------

